
Rock legend revives Victorian 3D - dcminter
https://www.bbc.com/reel/video/p06vgqsz/rock-legend-brian-may-revives-victorian-3d
======
dcminter
Having just recently played a bit more seriously with Cardboard VR and been
surprised by how compelling it was, this short video came at an opportune
moment for me.

From a non-technological point of view I also found Brian May's articulate
enthusiasm for this very endearing.

